# 2002 1.8T Turbo S Hose identification and help identifying possible problem



## bpachuta (May 5, 2015)

Hello,

I was fixing my brake booster vacuum hose a few weeks back and cracked the hose that is highlighted in yellow. Can someone please tell me the name of it so I can get a replacement 










I also noticed some residue on one of the hoses that is highlighted in pink, to my guess it looks like oil but I'm not too sure. Anyone have a suggestion to what the problem could be?









Thank you for your help!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The first hose; is the secondary air injection hose. Available only as a genuine VW part. 

I believe it is #9 or #8 here: (look on your old hose; for the part #) 

[ 9 ] EMISSION SYSTEM / EMISSION SYSTEM / EMISSION COMPONENTS / Connector hose
Part Number: 1C0131126 

connector hose 1.8 LITER, upper 
MSRP	Core ? 
$73.15	$0.00

EMISSION SYSTEM / EMISSION SYSTEM / EMISSION COMPONENTS / Connector hose
06A131372 - Connector hose
1.8 LITER, lower 

Core ?	MSRP
$0.00	$68.22
View Part Diagram -- Item #8	


http://parts.vw.com/parts/2002/Volkswagen/Beetle/Turbo S?siteid=9&vehicleid=90316&diagram=9210555

Another option; is make your own hose, out of commonly available "pump discharge hose"; that you can find at your local hardware store. These stock hoses become brittle; keep breaking and are expensive, to replace! I bought some of this hose and it is similar diameter and looks almost exactly the same, as stock. All I did was cut to correct length and remove the old connectors off the original hose and transfer, them to the new discharge hose. You could epoxy them on the ends or I just put some electrical tape as a temporary way to hold them on and they are working perfectly! I only spent; $7 on the hose, so it was a cheap fix and works!  My hardware store; is a true value and they sold it in bulk length, so just buy what you need. 

sump pump discharge hose (black): 

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=sump pump discharge hose

The second hose; is less clear in the picture. 

a. hose that connects to the diverter valve (710N). Available as a genuine VW part. 

It looks to be either #12 or #13; I would remove the old one and get the part # off of it to confirm. 

[ 12 ] ENGINE / ENGINE / TRANSAXLE / TURBOCHARGER / Pressure line
Part Number: 06A145712C 

pressure line 1.8 LITER, #1 
MSRP	Core ? 
$84.65	$0.00 
Find a Dealer

[ 13 ] ENGINE / ENGINE / TRANSAXLE / TURBOCHARGER / Pressure line
Part Number: 8L0145718C 

pressure line 1.8 LITER, #2 
MSRP	Core ? 
$84.65	$0.00 
Find a Dealer


http://parts.vw.com/parts/2002/Volkswagen/Beetle/Turbo S?siteid=9&vehicleid=90316&diagram=9210540

I believe Forge Motorsports and or Samco; may also, make that one in silicone. These would last longer and would be less prone to deteriorate. 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/1-8-liter-turbo/25389-samco-hoses.html

b. hose that connects to the breather and valve cover. This stock rubber hose deteriorates; from the oil vapors and you will just have to replace it, over again. 034 Motorsports, makes a silicone version of it and I would recommend you go that way (they last forever). 

I would contact 034; to confirm which hose or kit, works correctly on the AWP/TURBO S New Beetle. 

early: 

Breather Hose Kit, Early MkIV Volkswagen 1.8T AWV/AWW/AWP, Reinforced Silicone

Part Number: 034-101-3006 
Manufacturer: 034Motorsport

http://store.034motorsport.com/breather-hose-kit-mk4-1-8t-aww-awp-awv-reinforced-silicone.html

late: 

Breather Hose Kit, Late MkIV Volkswagen 1.8T AWP, Reinforced Silicone

Part Number: 034-101-3007 
Manufacturer: 034Motorsport

http://store.034motorsport.com/brea...-volkswagen-1-8t-awp-reinforced-silicone.html

You can also; just buy and just the top hose; at $39, it is allot cheaper than the whole kit. 

Breather Hose, Valve Cover, MkIV Volkswagen 1.8T, Late AWP
1 Review(s) | Add Your Review
Part Number: 034-101-3041 
Manufacturer: 034Motorsport

http://store.034motorsport.com/breather-hose-valve-cover-mk4-1-8t.html

Breather Hose, Valve Cover, MkIV Volkswagen 1.8T, Early AWP
Be the first to review this product

Part Number: 034-101-3040 
Manufacturer: 034Motorsport

http://store.034motorsport.com/breather-hose-valve-cover-mk4-1-8t-early-awp-y-hose-silicone.html


----------

